# Etapa de entrada Balanceada-Puente (Bridge)



## Fogonazo

Este esquema con entrada balanceada esta destinado a ser la etapa de entrada de un amplificador de 2 canales con la posibilidad de hacer que la salida sea en modo "Puente" (Bridge)





​
En el modo normal los potenciómetros ajustan el nivel de señal de cada canal.

En modo "Puente" el potenciómetro correspondiente a la entrada Derecha ajusta la señal de ambos amplificadores a los que se manda la misma señal de audio pero invertida 180º uno respecto del otro. 

Los diseños pertenecen a esta página: http://www.un-sound.com/board/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me parece haberlo visto publicado en el foro hace un par de días atrás...  pero sin el plano eléctrico 

JUA! La encontré por acá: 
Pero MODULTRONIC dice que viene de otra parte y que el la importa. Leer *acá*.

En fin.... dado el detalle, le tengo más fé al sitio del post de Fogonazo


----------



## judex

perdona por mi ignorancia, pero no entiende para que puedo usar esto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

judex dijo:


> perdona por mi ignorancia, pero no entiende para que puedo usar esto


   Para esto:


			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Este esquema con entrada balanceada *esta destinado a ser la etapa de  entrada de un amplificador de 2 canales con la posibilidad de hacer que  la salida sea en modo "Puente" (Bridge)*


----------



## crimson

Hola judex, a veces se usa una etapa estéreo como amplificador mono de más potencia (típicamente el doble), para eso se la usa como una conexión "puente", esto es, amplificando una en fase y otra fuera de fase. Este artículo te lo explica en detalle:
AMP25W 12V + PWM 12/24 3A
El tema de la entrada balanceada es para evitar los ruidos que puedan filtrarse por el cable de entrada, está explicado en este artículo:
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news23/nota06.htm

Por lo tanto, esta placa sirve para 1) adaptar entrada balanceada a desbalanceada y 2) usar el amplificador estéreo como monofónico en puente.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

Otra posibilidad de entrada Balanceada y opción de salida puente, un diseño Yamaha

​


----------



## Sr. Domo

Les comparto este mini inversor de audio para nuestros amplis BTL que rediseñé por razones que cuento posteriormente. 

El diseño es muuuuy parecido a uno que anda por la web que por cierto, NO ME FUNCIONÓ!  

Una pequeña anécdota de ese circuito que fue el que probé y que encontramos siempre que busquemos inversores BTL:







No se porqué, pero el offset de los amplis lo alteraba, aún con los capacitores de bloqueo de DC. 
El audio muy sucio y con ruido de la red doméstica
Una distorsión que... 
Consideremos que los componentes que usé en su prueba son los que siempre he empleado para prototipos y que nunca me han fallado, por lo que los componentes no eran los que provocaban los fallos, ni la fuente ni nada, era el circuito el que generaba esos síntomas raros.

----

El que les comparto es prácticamente la misma cosa, un transistor con resistencias y capacitores, donde obtenemos una señal en fase con la de entrada y una desfasada 180° pero este que comparto nos ofrece lo siguiente, a mi gusto MUY versátil y barato y ....

1. Alimentación simple, mínimo probado +5V, máximo probado +19.5V

2. Bajo consumo: menos de 10mA alimentándolo con >12V, menos de 5mA con <12V

3. THD señal en fase: 0.03% de 20Hz a 20KHz e incluso más, según Multisim y antes del recorte.

4. THD señal invertida: 0.007% de 20Hz a 20KHz, según Multisim y antes del recorte. 

5. No hay ruidos de nada de nada, fue probado primeramente con un ampli estéreo barato de 4 transistores y todo "very well" 

6. Permite emplear cualquier transistor, NPN o PNP y en cualquier posición, o sea que pueden intercambiarse emisor y colector.

7. Requiere capacitores de bajo valor para obtener buenos bajos, fue probado con 1uF en entrada y salidas y fue mas que suficiente, aunque si gustan le pueden poner de mayor valor.

8. Es muy posible que pueda funcionar con fuente simétrica, eliminamos el divisor de Vcc/2 y usamos una sola resistencia a GND de la fuente simétrica para polarizar el transistor.

9. Ganancia unitaria.

10. Empieza a recortar unos +/-2V menos que 1/2Vcc, por lo que si lo alimentamos a 12V podemos obtener una señal limpia de +/-4Vpp en cada salida, como dije, es de ganancia unitaria, por lo que podemos meterle hasta los 4Vpp sin que recorte, aunque esto todo es "ideal" y pues lo probé a 5V y todo OK con una señal de 1Vpp de entrada.

11. No requiere fuente regulada. En caso de ser necesario, unos capacitores de bypass (1uF y 100nF en paralelo lo más cercano al circuito) sería suficiente, pero lo dudo mucho, lo usé en un protoboard en condiciones que ni querrán imaginarse y funcionó muy bien. 

12. Resistencias de 1/2Vcc accesibles. Podremos usar resistencias de 22K a 47K para polarizar al transistor, solamente, usar ambas del mismo valor. Incluso podremos usar de 10K si lo deseamos.

13. Emplea 8 componentes.

14. Funciona EXCELENTE! 

El circuito:

Ver el archivo adjunto 121349

Les muestro una fotito de mi µMontaje de 0.6"x0.9" 

Ver el archivo adjunto 121348

El µPCB lo dejo adjunto en un archivo PCB listo para imprimir 

Q1 puede ser cualquiera que tengan al alcance, para el PCB debe ser uno con la base en el centro, no importa si es PNP o NPN, solo que el lado donde esté el colector será la salida invertida.

Nota: El archivo PCB se abre con el PCB Wizard.

Salu2!


----------



## raal

Buenas noches*.*
Señores*, *alguien pudo realizar este circuito* ? P*or favor*,* podrían confirmarme si funciona *?*


----------



## DJ T3

raal dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Señores alguien pudo realizar este circuito, por favor podrían confirmarme si funciona


 O a cual te refieres?


----------



## Fogonazo

raal dijo:


> Buenas noches*.*
> Señores*, *alguien pudo realizar este circuito* ? P*or favor*,* podrían confirmarme si funciona *?*



Si lo armas bien, funciona, pero si, en cambio, lo armas mal NO funciona.


----------



## raal

Señor Fogonazo cordial saludos, es muy acertada su respuesta, pero he venido leyendo sobro algunos puentes que se deben realizar, no se si ese PCB ya fue corregido o si aun ahí que realizar dicho, usted o cualquier otro miembro del foro podrían orientarme de cuales puntos debo puentear si quiero que siempre este en modo puente el amplificado?.


----------



## Fogonazo

raal dijo:


> Señor Fogonazo cordial saludos, es muy acertada su respuesta, pero he venido leyendo sobro algunos puentes que se deben realizar, no se si ese PCB ya fue corregido o si aun ahí que realizar dicho, usted o cualquier otro miembro del foro podrían orientarme de cuales puntos debo puentear si quiero que siempre este en modo puente el amplificado?.



En los archivos .PDF te indica que puentes lleva el PCB y donde hacerlos. Son 3 en total


----------



## raal

Si señor, muchas gracias.


----------



## raal

Yo hago referencia a este tipo de puentes señor Fogonazo.


----------



## Fogonazo

raal dijo:


> Yo hago referencia a este tipo de puentes señor Fogonazo.


Esa es una placa comercial con mucho parecido a las publicadas
Habría que ver que se quiso hacer con ese puente


----------



## malesi

raal dijo:


> Yo hago referencia a este tipo de puentes señor Fogonazo.


Amplificador Profesional Crown 602 Modificado Incluye Diagrama y PCB

Y sale de aquí:
Amplificador Profesional Crown 602 Modificado Incluye Diagrama y PCB


----------



## raal

Ah ok, ahora entiendo, esa era mi gran duda, muchas gracias compañeros, voy entonces a montar esta placa y debe salir a la primera.


----------

